# Porsche GT3 RS front brakes



## DENTREFORM (Jun 7, 2008)

*Porsche GT3 RS front brakes on a MK4*

Well after selling up on the Ferrari 360's it was time to try another hard core set of stoppers to play with.
SO i bring you a set of ORIGONAL Porsche GT3 RS PCCB callipers mated to drilled 334mm OEM R32 discs running Hawk pads and custom built brackets.
Custom brackets
















Anyone that eats these will know how big they are LOL









And the MOTHER of callipers 








Hummm NICE
















NICE and snug behind my classic II's
















YUM i think the yellow on black don't look all that bad if you ask me 
























Thats all and before you start asking if these are the same as the ECS Stage 5 kit the answer is NO these are GT3 RS and NOT Porsche cayenne as they are just under a 2.2lb LIGHTER










_Modified by DENTREFORM at 12:07 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Porsche GT3 RS front brakes on a MK4 (DENTREFORM)*

Those look amazing! What is the setup in the rear? Is your pedal noticeably softer?


----------



## DENTREFORM (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Porsche GT3 RS front brakes on a MK4 (veedubb7)*

The rears are 4MOTION callipers on custom brackets and 284mm drilled and vented rears.
going from the Ferrari set up to this it has made ZERO difference in the pedal feel and is quite "grabby" on initial bite and VERY progressive 
i am looking to sort a boxster S 4 piston rear set up but will need some time and work for that


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Porsche GT3 RS front brakes on a MK4 (DENTREFORM)*

Nice work!!!


----------



## clipt (Feb 18, 2010)

Pretty nice !
Does the Gt3 6-Pot calipers maybe fit under 17" wheels with the 993Turbo 322x32 brake disks ?
Greets Chris


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (clipt)*

Looks very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what size rotors are you running on the fronts with the gt3 calipers?

334x32 or 334x34?


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

What size Rims are those?


----------



## DENTREFORM (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (commanderb94)*

The discs are standard R32 discs that have been cross drilled 
The wheels are 8x18 front with 225/40's and the rear are 10X18 with 255/35's


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

whats the offset on those rims? you got like a mil' of space, lol! effing beefy tires man! Love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DENTREFORM (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

Fronts are ET52 with a 38MM adapter and the rears are ET65 using a 40MM adapter 
all custom made.
The front could do with a 39 or 40MM adapter as well as i have clipped the caliper with a spoke just enough to transfer paint so it is rather tight LOL


----------

